# SUNDAY RIVER OPENING WEEKEND



## ga2ski (Nov 13, 2005)

A bunch of us from the Sunday River message board are getting together for a BBQ in the Barker parking lot on the opening saturday, which should be the 19th.  

Keep your eye on this   *topic* if you want to stop by and say hi or join us.

BobR, Ozzy, Thaller and others from here and SR are planning to attend.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 14, 2005)

Ga2ski beat me to it.  I'll be around on Friday as well.  Hard to set a time if you want to grab a run send me a pm a few others will be in there also.  Sat cook out should be fun. As Ga2ski mentioned many River board members post here as well.

Edit

Hey this is also tin cup weekend on Sat and Sunday.  Bring 3 cans of food and ski for $20. Well you have to give 3 cans each day and pay $20 each day, but a great deal.


----------



## molecan (Nov 15, 2005)

Yep!   Wife and I took friday off, and should be at the river all weekend.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 15, 2005)

Ga2ski is the tall guy with twin tip Tele gear.  I'm the short guy with atomics down hill gear.  pm us if you want to hook up.


----------



## Bosefius (Nov 15, 2005)

If I can figure out some sort of travel plan for the weekend, I'll be there too.  I'll be wearing a black helmet with a white strip down it, like a skunk.  And like ga2ski, I'll probably be riding the Karhu Kodiak's (I think that's what I saw him on at Wildcat).  I'm going for the animal theme I guess.  More to come as we get closer.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 15, 2005)

I really doubt they will be open friday.  Actually Im almost positive they wont.  K-mart isnt opening friday and they are higher and will get the cold air a lot sooner.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 15, 2005)

Well is you see Ga2ski I'll probably be around somewhere.  Maybe further north.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 15, 2005)

If the river opens on Fri I am there. I can't believe K bailed out on Fri :angry: I know I know its like 70 out but I don't care..I want to ski.


----------



## Bosefius (Nov 15, 2005)

My bad.  I will not be there Saturday, I misread and thought I read Friday.  Friday is the day I may make it there...if they open.  Enjoy the BBQ though.

I'll be at Killington for sure on Saturday.  I as well am mad at them for bailing on Friday.  But, as long as I get to ski this weekend it will be better than last weekend.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 15, 2005)

Bosefius.  The SR gathering is Sat.  A few of us will be around Friday if we have that option.  I'll be at the River if its open at least Friday and Sat.  Sunday depends.  I may hit Waterville on the way home.


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 15, 2005)

Bosefius said:
			
		

> If I can figure out some sort of travel plan for the weekend, I'll be there too.  I'll be wearing a black helmet with a white strip down it, like a skunk.  And like ga2ski, I'll probably be riding the Karhu Kodiak's (I think that's what I saw him on at Wildcat).  I'm going for the animal theme I guess.  More to come as we get closer.



Yup i have the kodiaks as well.


----------



## Terry (Nov 16, 2005)

I plan to be there on sunday. Don't think I can make sat though. If anyone is around, look me up. Blue spider jacket, blue giro 9 helmet, volkl 6 star skis.
 :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Nov 16, 2005)

Terry pm sent.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 16, 2005)

Allskiing offer open for lodging for Thurs, going to the loaf or the River.  The river if its open.
I'll be  in Maine all 3 days. SR Sat and Sunday are pretty certain.  Friday depends on who will let me on the lift.  Driving to work from the mtns real early Monday.  My bride is the best.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 17, 2005)

So kids Thursday at 2.30 today its open.  Friday Sat and Sunday thats my addy.


----------



## ozskier (Nov 17, 2005)

Please RSVP over at Sunday River...
http://www.sundayriver.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=5011


----------

